

Beautiful Women Eat for Free at Fast Food Restaurant in Brazil [video] - evab
http://newslamp.com/post/112418/beautiful-women-eat-for-free-at-fast-food-restaurant-in-brazil

======
mckilljoy
At first I thought was going in a bad direction, but it actually ended up
pretty cute.

Basically they asked women if they thought they were beautiful, and if they
said "Yes!" they got their meal for free -- it was actually rewarding self-
confidence rather than perceived physical beauty.

------
grimtrigger
Things like this make me happy I'm not a woman (although the free food would
be nice).

Rather than acknowledge that society places too much emphasis on looks
(especially for women), we continue to focus on appearance but pretend
everyone is "beautiful". But its not true. Not everyone is beautiful.

This ad just reinforces the problem, look good = you are special (have some
freebies!). And by targeting women, they target the biggest victims of this
falsehood.

------
bowerbird
mckilljoy said:

> it was actually rewarding self-confidence

> rather than perceived physical beauty.

ok, i can see that angle of thinking.

but then the problem is that you've confounded self-confidence with beauty,
_outside_ beauty.

self-confidence cannot be very real, or lasting, when it is being defined in
such a shallow way.

unattractive people can have self-confidence too. i know i do. and really, i'm
hardly a pretty face.

but i didn't come here for any philosophical talk.

i came here to say that i absolutely _adore_ the sound-track for this video.
can't stop playing it!

seriously, i'm beginning to think i have a problem.

don't go there and play it. and if you _do_, then don't blame me, because i
warn you, it's addicting! :+)

-bowerbird

